# Collar Addicts Coffee Group



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Because it seems like there is a lot of us on this forum, more than on any other forum I've ever been on! 

I thought we could have an ongoing thread where we share latest purchases (for us 'makers', latest new makes for our own dogs), planned purchases, photos etc 

I will admit that I have got a lot better recently, now my guys have changed to 40mm collars, as the ribbon is so much more expensive!  So they dont get quite so many!

Im going to get my OH to come with me on a walk tomorrow and take some piccies of all 3 of them together in their new collars :thumbup:

So what are you waiting or planning for? And be sure to share pics of your pups looking dapper in any new gear!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Do we get a free coffee with each order?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Brody just got a really nice leather gundog collar, i'l have to get a decent shot of him with it  my husband finds it weird that every store we find that has a pet section, i'm there glued to looking at the collars.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

How did u know we had a new collar delievered today 


Il put a picture up after walkies


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've got a new collar for Dixie coming from metaldog (I sent her some tuggies before xmas).

I need to order Dave's pacman collar from tillymint.

And I am hoping cravensmum still has red patterent ribbon for Chase's next collar as he is getting big!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Do we get a free coffee with each order?


Your collar might be a tad wet when you get it :lol:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Ooh Ooh, I might be able to join in one day. I 'happened' to mention how there were some of you on here who make lovely collars with beautiful ribbons  but then said, but as she has one there's no point  No he said I like her little collar. Then the next day he looked at it saying its looking a bit tatty isn't it sooooooo


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Ooh I think I need membership now!

I've found a seller on ebay who makes pretty collars for tiny puppies that are ultra lightweight

This is my most recent purchase
PRETTY PINK EYELET FLOWER & CRYSTALS YORKIE TOY DOG PUPPY COLLAR. | eBay

I like my coffee with a dash of milk and no sugar


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I made these today for a PF member,they wanted velvet half checks.

I love them and will be making some velvet ones for my boys.,now I just need to choose what colours.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

What a great idea!


Just so happens I did recently find a leather collar that I think would suit Dex and it has a brass plate on it for my phone numbers....so would be downright wrong of me not to get it for him........cue the demented grin of a true collar addict.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*pulls up chair ... clears throat ... "hi, I'm"*

Funnily enough ... we're waiting delivery of a Indi-dog one!

Maisie in her recent Tillymint addition

She *hates* posing for pics so ....


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Fully paid up member reporting for duty!

I have - 3 x collars on the way from Indi-dog
4 collars 
3 harnesses
6 leads

and as yet - the dogs have yet to arrive!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Lovely collar lilylass 

Im off now to do some work  I shall post pics (in a different thread) in a couple of hours


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

we went from 1 collar each for the boys before christmas to 5 each now 

Though they have 2 xmas collars each, so really only 3 everyday ones


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

missRV said:


> Ooh I think I need membership now!
> 
> I've found a seller on ebay who makes pretty collars for tiny puppies that are ultra lightweight
> 
> ...


I do hope your dog is a girl?  



Hannahmourneevans said:


> Fully paid up member reporting for duty!
> 
> I have - 3 x collars on the way from Indi-dog
> 4 collars
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ak-chew-ally .... I think I might order a different collar for each day of the week.....off to look at the website...


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I had the funniest, just before Christmas I thought his collar (special Christmas one) was dirty so was looking for a new one. Went to QuidoPetz and she was lovely and told me his collar could be washed  

Yes it could, but I still wanted a new one....really nice to get a personal service!

Ps just looked and saw 12 collars...and those are not including the ones that are too small now


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't purchased any collars for a few months now, but while on the hunt for a "traditional" leather collar i came across this & absolutely love it but do not love the price tag x3 so for now the link is just sitting in my favourites box till i win the lotto  
http://www.hollyandlil.co.uk/sensat...rfont-color003366prices-from-45-111-347-p.asp
However i think i may end up getting some new p'etiquette collars soon to match their harnesses


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok lol well since this photo was taken:










we have a few more bits and pieces 

Im thinking 'summer'  So we got a Lupine Lead to match the Ruby Cube collar 



















I also got Millie a Dublin Dogs Eco Collar (made from recycled plastic bottles!) and a matching Dublin Dog ID tag 










Its my new favourite!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

ooooo dass niiiiice


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

I need to restrict myself to just buying one (or two...) collars this year, but I shall live vicariously through you lot


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

CheddarS said:


> I had the funniest, just before Christmas I thought his collar (special Christmas one) was dirty so was looking for a new one. Went to QuidoPetz and she was lovely and told me his collar could be washed
> 
> Yes it could, but I still wanted a new one....really nice to get a personal service!
> 
> Ps just looked and saw 12 collars...and those are not including the ones that are too small now


You get a free collar after a bit as well! She has a sale on at the moment and some new collars. I pay extra for the metal clasps for my older dog, but get the matching plastic colour ones for my little dog as she has a harness.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Argh wish I had my own dog to buy collars for...I'd start collecting regardless til doggy arrives in years to come but I don't want to look like a weirdo with all these collars and no dog to put them on! XD


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm here.... waves
Firstly, I'll provide the coffee seeing as my shiny new coffee maker (complete with Italian instructions) arrived yesterday & after testing out the various flavours I was high on caffeine & doing zoomies around the house
I did make a bit of a mess in the kitchen whilst playing..









Back to the collars... I'm a bit behind as suppliers are dragging their heels getting my stuff to me but I finally got my chains today so getting back on track
Poor Tilly hasn't had anything new in the last few weeks & I'm hoping to find time to pimp up my car with some new blankets for her
I made some pretty pink girlie collars today for 2 lovely dalmations









& some more pacman, which is really popular









Recently did a "foxes" set for a lurcher









& I have another 2 lurchers to do superman & batman collars for which are going to look cool

I have another new ribbon to add to my family which I really like so I think this might be Tilly's next collar










This weekend I'm on fluggie duty with some special "Crufts" embroidered fluggies for clever dogs who have qualified for crufts

Oh Tilly also gave me a promotion this year to "Wedding dog Planner" We have 2 (maybe 3) weddings booked for this year where we will be making collars & leads for the dogs to match the bridesmaids - something a bit special.... The humans are getting married - not the dogs:tongue_smilie:
I even have to make 3 bridesmaids dresses for the humans  but have to keep them all top secret until after the events


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*Tillymint* I *love* the collars .... but that coffee machine ... wow! It looks absolutely fantastic!

(I've been trying to talk myself out of buying one of these pod ones for the past month!)


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Well the only collar I am eagerly awaiting is a gorgeous Indi-dog one. 

Tillymint I adore that green and pink one! So cute.  I was also looking at wedding collars/leads at another website, now I know that you make them too. 

I _love_ this websites collars but haven't been brave enough to order yet: K-nine Couture | Unique Silk Martingales | Fancy Cat Collars | Custom Shiba Inu Collars | Handmade Dog Wedding Harnesses


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

oh god that coffee machine looks immense!

Um - its distratced me from what I was going to type...

Ah yes - quidopetz are REALLY lovely - she custom made some for me.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

FAO: *Tillymint*..

I LOVE your packman and other collars, but wondered if you did the buckles in metal as well as plastic? I couldn't see an option on the website the other day that's all. Eddie's a puller so I like to have the strongest possible defences :lol:

I feel very lacking in the collar department.... think I need to change this..


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Reverie said:


> Well the only collar I am eagerly awaiting is a gorgeous Indi-dog one.
> 
> Tillymint I adore that green and pink one! So cute.  I was also looking at wedding collars/leads at another website, now I know that you make them too.
> 
> I _love_ this websites collars but haven't been brave enough to order yet: K-nine Couture | Unique Silk Martingales | Fancy Cat Collars | Custom Shiba Inu Collars | Handmade Dog Wedding Harnesses


Loving the "ring bearer" cushion harness
I have a lab, a chi x JRT, 2 staffies & 2 terriers to cater for


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Micky93 said:


> FAO: *Tillymint*..
> 
> I LOVE your packman and batman collars, but wondered if you did the buckles in metal as well as plastic? I couldn't see an option on the website the other day that's all. Eddie's a puller so I like to have the strongest possible defences :lol:
> 
> I feel very lacking in the collar department.... think I need to change this..


Yes can do them with metal ones if you prefer, if the option isn't on the website you can email me your order... I'm a bit behind the times with website techno stuff


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

On the collar front I may have managed to sneak a new blue flame half check into my walking belt order from Indi-dog 

That means B will have three collars in total so compared to some of you I'm not too bad. In fact since we've had him he has only had five collars, one of those was the dogs trust one he came in, then we had a flat one from [email protected] which is outgrown (and also when we discovered he could slip a flat collar!) and it's been Indi-dog martingales since then. The half check is a bit of a trial to see how we get on.



Lilylass said:


> *Tillymint* I *love* the collars .... but that coffee machine ... wow! It looks absolutely fantastic!
> 
> (I've been trying to talk myself out of buying one of these pod ones for the past month!)


On coffee machines....wow! Personally I would go for a non pod one if you're trying to justify it, takes a bit of practice but much cheaper than buying pods


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Yes can do them with metal ones if you prefer, if the option isn't on the website you can email me your order... I'm a bit behind the times with website techno stuff


ah brilliant!! Ooh exciting, he needs an exciting collar! and I think a pacman one would be nice 

*starts to stalk Eddie with measuring tape* :ihih:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> *Tillymint* I *love* the collars .... but that coffee machine ... wow! It looks absolutely fantastic!
> 
> (I've been trying to talk myself out of buying one of these pod ones for the past month!)





Hannahmourneevans said:


> oh god that coffee machine looks immense!
> 
> Um - its distratced me from what I was going to type...
> 
> Ah yes - quidopetz are REALLY lovely - she custom made some for me.


I know.... sorry couldn't resist showing it off,but coffee was mentioned it was meant to come at Xmas but it only arrived yesterday, it's awesome


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Tillymint, don't suppose you've seen any 'angry-bird' (as in the game) ribbon floating around on your travels do you?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Micky93 said:


> Tillymint, don't suppose you've seen any 'angry-bird' (as in the game) ribbon floating around on your travels do you?


 Sid & Kira aka Indi dog does angry bird


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Sid & Kira aka Indi dog does angry bird


WHAT?! Since when....... :w00t:
What a collection - a pacman collar AND an angry bird collar :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Micky93 said:


> WHAT?! Since when....... yikes: :w00t:
> What a collection - a pacman collar AND an angry bird collar :tongue_smilie:


Angry Birds - Indi-Dog

yes & she said that if you buy her angry bird I would get commission for recommending her:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Angry Birds - Indi-Dog
> 
> yes & she said that if you buy her angry bird I would get commission for recommending her:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:


:lol: ah I see now 
Well either way I have to wait for payday..

and for one the OH isn't around Singing:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Collar makers:

Would a 25mm ribbon (the angry bird one from indi-dog) be took thick for Eddie's neck, as he's only tiny :mellow:


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Micky93 said:


> Collar makers:
> 
> Would a 25mm ribbon (the angry bird one from indi-dog) be took thick for Eddie's neck, as he's only tiny :mellow:


Mine wears a 25mm one and I think it's the perfect size for her, I wouldn't hesitate to go thicker either, I love a chunky collar. Buffy is a Mini Schnauzer and 12" tall at the shoulders.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I am waiting on an Indi-dog collar, so I will post pics of Arrow modelling it when it arrives  I think he is going to look so cute in it!


----------



## XMaizieX (Sep 23, 2011)

Just treated Maiz to a pink poka dot collar from boomerjacks.

Im hoping it wont make her white fur dirty like her other half check


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Any new photo's to share guys?

I have something, this was a request on facebook...



















Padded semi-slips  Whadd'ya think?

Oh, speaking of facebook, could those who have bought off me (who have a fb account) please give some feedback on the ratings page pretty please? We only have 2 atm!

http://www.facebook.com/indidogcollars 
You just go to the yellow ratings tab with the star on it


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I really like the the camo Sid
I've had a busy weekend

Multi squares side release & martingale collars:









Pink & Turquoise reverse spot with velvet lining









A sample fleece lined martingale for Babycham as promised (at last!)









Kath Kidson stylie









Celtic blue with blue velvet lining:









Black & white reverse spot with pink velvet lining. This one is actually for Miss Mint herself










& another collead


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive just been looking at the black and silver celtic knot collar and thinking how smart Remy would look.....

Ive got a whole bag of collars waiting for the rescue...some have hardly been worn and now Im thinking of buying more.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> I really like the the camo Sid
> I've had a busy weekend
> 
> Multi squares side release & martingale collars:
> ...


LOVING Tias Cath Kidston-esque collar!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

They are all super gorgeous tilly mint  

Dillon cant wait to try the baby blue martinagle, it looks scrumpcious!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

wow some stunning collars guys! im hoping to get a pup later this year so we all know what that means...lots more collars! yay lol


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

My new puppy's kennel is going to have 'rose' in it, so I'd like some nice collars with roses on of anyone has any suggestions 

I've seem some gorgeous liberty print collars but they were too expensive really for a puppy collar which will be grown out of in 10 minutes!!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

oh & this one...
Red & purple swirls with brass fixings.... I was so going to use this brass to make Tilly a metallic gold celtic knots with brass fixings, but got an order for this so had to use it. I only ever keep 1 or 2 sets of brass in stock because they are expensive.
They do look nice with gold in the ribbon


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

oooh new additions


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Dober said:


> My new puppy's kennel is going to have 'rose' in it, so I'd like some nice collars with roses on of anyone has any suggestions
> 
> I've seem some gorgeous liberty print collars but they were too expensive really for a puppy collar which will be grown out of in 10 minutes!!


Maybe better waiting until puppy is a bit bigger before getting what you want then it will last longer
I can do liberty print fabric covered  Is there a particular print you like?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dober said:


> My new puppy's kennel is going to have 'rose' in it, so I'd like some nice collars with roses on of anyone has any suggestions
> 
> I've seem some gorgeous liberty print collars but they were too expensive really for a puppy collar which will be grown out of in 10 minutes!!


We have this one
Hugo & Hennie Roses on Black Collar - Collars


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm desperate for one of those spotty collars Tillymint but I think 1" is just too wide for short-stuff here


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Can I join in 

I've just made these:



















Got few more to do too


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

Weezawoo said:


> Can I join in
> 
> I've just made these:
> 
> ...


ooo keeping you in mind for my next collar for new addition spring 14 xxx so i shall watch this space. definitely will be looking into tillymint and indi dog stuff too. I am getting all collar broody now


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Rose's new collar from brown bee collars



















Now to find one for each of the boys

(please ignore the car, needs a wash but to cold atm)


----------



## XMaizieX (Sep 23, 2011)

Maizie posing in her new collar that came today


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Maisie's new harness's (with matching leads and collars) One set is reflective and the other is just plain materials.
Oscar's doesn't show up as well as it's black but his is reflective with green ribbon on the black.

She doesn't seem too pleased about them and has resorted to walking like a crab as she's not used to where the lead clips into 

I'm positive I've posted about these already but I'm so chuffed with them and friends/family don't see what the big deal is :shocked: lol


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> I made these today for a PF member,they wanted velvet half checks.
> 
> I love them and will be making some velvet ones for my boys.,now I just need to choose what colours.


Oh, I love those velvet collars! Do you make to sell, cravensmum? I can't buy anything for a while because I've just spent a fortune on toys and treats for Sherlock (and the OH is NOT happy :tongue_smilie, but I think that green velvet would suit Sherlock perfectly!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

springfieldbean said:


> Oh, I love those velvet collars! Do you make to sell, cravensmum? I can't buy anything for a while because I've just spent a fortune on toys and treats for Sherlock (and the OH is NOT happy :tongue_smilie, but I think that green velvet would suit Sherlock perfectly!


Yes I can make them in any colour you like and in any style.

Just give me a PM when you are ready.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

A couple of non PF customer orders


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Took me ages re - finding this thread, are we still playing? My coffee machine is getting a right battering
I love the celtic design Cravens mum it's so smart I'm going to do Tilly one in gold when I get around to it

Some more of my recent makes:


















Collars, coupler & lead for an activist friend


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Customer order


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> Customer order


I love this one ! This thread is cruel in a way, making me spend more money. Is this ribbon off your site or customers choice?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Labrador Laura said:


> I love this one ! This thread is cruel in a way, making me spend more money. Is this ribbon off your site or customers choice?


It was the customers choice,but I think I'm going to get it in anyway.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> It was the customers choice,but I think I'm going to get it in anyway.


If you do let me know. I love it!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Oh dear - I should not have started reading this thread, its going to be bad for my bank balance. I only have one plain black collar and one plain black harness and currently no dog. OH seems to think that one collar for a dog we have not yet collected is enough so I have not started a collection yet however once she gets here and I get to know her better I want something that will suit her rather than something black and boring.Then of course I need the matching lead too....


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Never thought of myself as a collar addict before - but then I sorted out the dogs things...

Funny thing is - this isn't all of them either. 2 more half checks, 2 more nylon ones, 2 fabric and 1 leather one. But still not as bad as some of you - I have enough dogs for these.. (Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it.










Leads though are a downside. As well as this lot I have another long line, another training lead, 4 more nylon leads and 2 more chain leads..


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

My little Aspen is already building up a respectable collection 



















And some matching tags:


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Dober said:


> And some matching tags:


Where did you get the tags? If you don't mind me asking need a new tag for Rose's new collar and the bottom one would be perfect

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I've been good and only bought Rose's new collar as she really needed one and two new collars for Quinn and Z both the same 3 peaks reflective round ones for late night walks as they were on sale at £3 each(originally £6.49 each)... Also managed to get 2 red halti training leads for £1.48 delivered
Also two harness one for Z and one for Quinn to go with the walking belt all from Indi-dog


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Megan_M said:


> Where did you get the tags? If you don't mind me asking need a new tag for Rose's new collar and the bottom one would be perfect
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I've been good and only bought Rose's new collar as she really needed one and two new collars for Quinn and Z both the same 3 peaks reflective round ones for late night walks as they were on sale at £3 each(originally £6.49 each)... Also managed to get 2 red halti training leads for £1.48 delivered
> Also two harness one for Z and one for Quinn to go with the walking belt all from Indi-dog


Of course not  They are from Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies it's a site for artists to sell bits and pieces, the user is called 'the mad stampers'.

I've got these too:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

This is Breeze's latest addition 








Am wanting a Dublin Dog collar for Scooter now too! I love them, so colourful and practical.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Non PF customer order


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I've just bought one of these: EZYDOG KEYRING personal keyring | eBay

You know you're a collar addict when you buy a miniature one for your car keys!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

The OH has finally stopped sighing when I mention getting new collars which I think means he's given up and I can do what I want.

So! I need help choosing fabrics for my two if you'd all be so kind. I need one for a female whose colour is pink, and one for a male whose colour is orange!

Kindra's options:
FQ Robert Kaufman Urban Zoologie Birds 100% Cotton | eBay
FQ Robert Kaufman Urban Zoologie Owls 100% Cotton | eBay
Robert Kaufman Retro Modern Pink Urban Whales FQ | eBay
FQ Robert Kaufman Ann Kelle Cotton Fabric Urban Zoologie Pink Owls | eBay

Broder's options:
FQ Dino Dinosaur Camouflage Jurassic Yellow Orange Cotton Fabric, Crafts Sewing | eBay
Robert Kaufman Cotton Fabric FQ - Robot Factory Robots Orange Organic Cotton | eBay
Robert Kaufman Urban Zoologie Burmuda Owls FQ Childrens Novelty Fabric | eBay

Please help, I'm rubbish at making decisions.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

sharloid said:


> The OH has finally stopped sighing when I mention getting new collars which I think means he's given up and I can do what I want.
> 
> So! I need help choosing fabrics for my two if you'd all be so kind. I need one for a female whose colour is pink, and one for a male whose colour is orange!
> 
> ...


I like the pink owls for Kindra, and camo dinosaurs for Broder


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have to agree with Thorne about the collar fabric colours 

Well I have just this instant ordered the boys a new Indi-dog collar each. However I was forced to because Sam has nearly outgrown his present one and it would be unfair to leave Oscar out


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

I have some new ID tags 










And these two beauties are for my girls


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

Dober said:


> Of course not  They are from Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies it's a site for artists to sell bits and pieces, the user is called 'the mad stampers'.
> 
> I've got these too:


love those tags! ordering some of those after crufts!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Pacman collar with engraved slider tag









Pacman fabric collars









Coupler









Strange request for a house line detachable handle!









Not dog related but my Great Nephew was born last night so I set about making him some human puppy stuff today in a Tillymint style


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Its started! First handmade collar, harness and lead set order done  Already planning the next purchase... then I need to order a few more ID tags so that I don't have to keep switching them from one collar to another.

Glad I did overtime last month!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

gearsandgeardrivess said:


> Gears & Gear Drives is an established innovator of actuator custom solutions and product offerings that include screw jack suppliers, linear actuator manufacturer, Worm Gear Screw Jacks, Worm Gear Screw Jack, bevel Gear Screw Jack, Motorised Linear Actuator. Gears & Gear Drives are specialised in Worm Gear Screw Jacks. Our unique strength is derived from decades of experience for various applications. We design & manufacture Screw jacks of wide varities and both in Metric & Imperial Foot prints.
> 
> For more details please visit
> Linear Actuator Manufacturers, Screw Jacks, Worm Gear Screw Jack


Business must be bad if resorting to such pathetic advertising methods 

Have reported as spam plus a number of other posts by this user


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

So, I couldn't resist one of cravensmum's velvet collars 

Here it is on Sherlock - haven't been able to get a good pic yet, but you can at least see it on these pics - his ears cover it up on all the other ones! 



















The light isn't right - in reality it's a much brighter, moss green.

Thank you cravensmum!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow what fantastic ears.

That colour really suits him.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Got some new p'etiquette collars today


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I need a new collar for Chevy, but I can't find what I want premade, as if I find a pattern I like the collar is too narrow for the neck size I want, so I was wondering if any of the collar and lead makers could help?

I would like a collar with black webbing and red ribbon with little bones or paw prints on. I want a 1inch wide collar but to fit a 17inch neck and a matching lead. I would be happy with fabric covered with that pattern too.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Maria_1986 said:


> I need a new collar for Chevy, but I can't find what I want premade, as if I find a pattern I like the collar is too narrow for the neck size I want, so I was wondering if any of the collar and lead makers could help?
> 
> I would like a collar with black webbing and red ribbon with little bones or paw prints on. I want a 1inch wide collar but to fit a 17inch neck and a matching lead. I would be happy with fabric covered with that pattern too.


There is this one  Red Grosgrain Ribbon with Black Paw Print in 3/8" or 7/8" Width | eBay

It is 7/8th of an inch wide so would show a little black either side on an inch wide collar


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Weezawoo said:


> There is this one  Red Grosgrain Ribbon with Black Paw Print in 3/8" or 7/8" Width | eBay
> 
> It is 7/8th of an inch wide so would show a little black either side on an inch wide collar


How much would the collar and lead set be with that ribbon?


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Maria_1986 said:


> How much would the collar and lead set be with that ribbon?


It would be £20.70 inc postage  The collar is £8.50 and lead £10.00 postage is £2.20

I also notice you mentioned ID tags  I do some printed with any design you like in a bone shape for £3 each with details on the back too


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

ctaylorVL said:


> If you have a fair bit of dollar to spend(!) then there's always this - Cool Dog K9 Striker Mk1 Technicolour. Allegedly it's "the most scientifically advanced dog collar the world has ever seen." - with a price tag to boot!


Thats one ugly collar.

Looks like some sort of torture restraint 

No matter the price tag I wouldnt let poor Millie wear a collar with 'Cool Dog' on the side :frown2: Its abit 'primary school' :skep:


----------



## rascals (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi I'm looking to buy two collars for the dogs you can see them in my album but Sally is a red Wheaton cairn terrier but her hair is very light cream colour. And rascal who is a grey/black brindle cairn terrier. I can't seem to find something that you will go that suits them perfectly, looking for clip clip collars rather than buckle possibly a half chain collar for rascal as he is quite strong. Thanks


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Such lovely collars I just have to persuade my husband who insists that only a black collar should be seen on a grey dog. 

I really love the Pacman one. :biggrin:


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Thats one ugly collar.
> 
> Looks like some sort of torture restraint
> 
> No matter the price tag I wouldnt let poor Millie wear a collar with 'Cool Dog' on the side :frown2: Its abit 'primary school' :skep:


I don't know what you mean, I thought if it said cool dog that made your dog ultra cool  :lol:

I do agree not a fan at all and especially for that money!  I wonder if anyone has bought one!

Rascals I have various designs if you wanted to take a look but what sort of thing did you have in mind colour pattern etc? There are so many options, I think Cravensmum has some celtic knot ribbon which might look quite nice on them? It isn't too much colour so could look smart


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

ctaylorVL said:


> If you have a fair bit of dollar to spend(!) then there's always this - Cool Dog K9 Striker Mk1 Technicolour. Allegedly it's "the most scientifically advanced dog collar the world has ever seen." - with a price tag to boot!


Wow! Thats one overpriced collar!

I may be addicted to buying new collars (and of course the matching leads) but I would not spend that much on one collar unless it picked up the dog poop, bathed the dog and walked it for me too!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

rascals said:


> Hi I'm looking to buy two collars for the dogs you can see them in my album but Sally is a red Wheaton cairn terrier but her hair is very light cream colour. And rascal who is a grey/black brindle cairn terrier. I can't seem to find something that you will go that suits them perfectly, looking for clip clip collars rather than buckle possibly a half chain collar for rascal as he is quite strong. Thanks


Thanks Weezawoo,I have nice bright Celtic knot collars I can also make half checks.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

ctaylorVL said:


> If you have a fair bit of dollar to spend(!) then there's always this - Cool Dog K9 Striker Mk1 Technicolour. Allegedly it's "the most scientifically advanced dog collar the world has ever seen." - with a price tag to boot!


ooh that's a bit scientifically freaky


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

ctaylorVL said:


> If you have a fair bit of dollar to spend(!) then there's always this - Cool Dog K9 Striker Mk1 Technicolour. Allegedly it's "the most scientifically advanced dog collar the world has ever seen." - with a price tag to boot!


Think of how many "normal" collars you could buy for that price! I think a nice (and comparatively cheap) Dublin Dog collar would do pretty much everything this mad-looking thing claims to be revolutionary at doing 

ETA the cool dog range looks to me like a rip-off of ezydog, but with the prices doubled!
http://www.cooldog-club.com/for-dogs.html
The logo and font, and overall style aren't all that dissimilar IMO.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Has anyone brought Collars from Ditsy Pet? They are amazing!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Havnt updated with purchases in a while 

Millie got a new agility collar from Sid and Kira:










As well as a new Walk e Wooo and Spiffy dog collar :thumbup1:



















Collars are so addictive. Its actually a little embarrassing admitting how many Millie has now. You know its bad when you round the number down to look more normal.

Our house is on the market and had a lady come for a viewing. I asked if she minded dogs and she went grey and said ' how many do you have?' as she had seen the collars / leads hanging behind the back door haha :biggrin:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

As well as the hidiously expensive smellsofpseudosciencebullshit collar - that website appears to assume that only men have dogs and do ruggedy outdoorsy stuff requiring rucksacks and hi-viz whilst women sit at home wishing they could dye their cats pink.  A very poor show indeed!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

That was my thought. Blokey plus why all the metal doesn't look comfy for a nap :frown2:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Ahem .

Top are Kilo's......and Rudi's too wee for a wide collar yet but...for when he grows....


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Ahem .
> 
> Top are Kilo's......and Rudi's too wee for a wide collar yet but...for when he grows....


Ohhhh likey muchly! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Our rolled leather collars with brass fittings & matching training leads arrived a few days ago
Cost an absolute fortune but they are really nice


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> As well as the hidiously expensive smellsofpseudosciencebullshit collar - that website appears to assume that only men have dogs and do ruggedy outdoorsy stuff requiring rucksacks and hi-viz whilst women sit at home wishing they could dye their cats pink.  A very poor show indeed!


Only real men who eat Yorkie bars of course


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

lol! Yorkie bars! Why would any self-respecting woman want to eat a gigantic mountain of a chocolate bar anyway when she can have a pretty little lady-bar like a Bueno or whatever they are called, designed to fit into our delicate little stomachs and keep us lovely and trim for our rugged, outdoorsy men who need all that Yorkie bar energy because they are doing rugged outdoor things possibly involving chopping down trees and grunting.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> lol! Yorkie bars! Why would any self-respecting woman want to eat a gigantic mountain of a chocolate bar anyway when she can have a pretty little lady-bar like a Bueno or whatever they are called, designed to fit into our delicate little stomachs and keep us lovely and trim for our rugged, outdoorsy men who need all that Yorkie bar energy because they are doing rugged outdoor things possibly involving chopping down trees and grunting.


yes we have to eat Bueno's because they fit neatly into our handbags in between the lipstick & tampon compartment


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> yes we have to eat Bueno's because they fit neatly into our handbags in between the lipstick & tampon compartment


Really? The Bueno is much too big for real ladies. I prefer one of these:










(Really, my favourite Kinder product is this:







but shhh )


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> lol! Yorkie bars! Why would any self-respecting woman want to eat a gigantic mountain of a chocolate bar anyway when she can have a pretty little lady-bar like a Bueno or whatever they are called, designed to fit into our delicate little stomachs and keep us lovely and trim for our rugged, outdoorsy men who need all that Yorkie bar energy because they are doing rugged outdoor things possibly involving chopping down trees and grunting.


 yorkies are my favourite ever choccy bar!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bugger; those beautiful collars are too small so going back .


----------



## Jessy Paws (Mar 20, 2013)

I recently made these for my little girl Trixie



















and this for my fat cat










Currently making a muzzle for my snappy boy


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Our Indi Dog order finally arrived (Royal Mail 'misplaced it') and my two got new collars. It's a good job as Kindra bit her only collar into 3 pieces a few days ago.

I'll have to try and get some better pictures later.




























I love them!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you Weezawoo, its perfect 

Going too hydro (please excuse the badly fitting harness her normal one is in the wash after her rolling in cow poo yesterday)









After hydro with the coat I wanted the collar to go with


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Just been etsy surfing and found these tags !

Dog or cat bottle cap ID tag collar by rhiannonsanchez on Etsy

I love them! want one for the cat xxx


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

whoops double posted the same message edit edit... bla bla


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Talking of coffee addicts........ I just posted this in the tea/coffee thread so in case you missed it, the coffee machine we got for Xmas is still a hit & for Baileys latte o'clock, I made my own chocolate template


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

sharloid said:


> Our Indi Dog order finally arrived (Royal Mail 'misplaced it') and my two got new collars. It's a good job as Kindra bit her only collar into 3 pieces a few days ago.
> 
> I'll have to try and get some better pictures later.
> 
> ...


Aww your dogs are lovely  You can see you in the oven taking pictures!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

The collars I wanted have just been reduced from
£35 to £25 
Hugo & Hennie Luxury Leather Dog Collars | Luxury Leather Dog Leads | Designer Leather Dog Collars | Dogs & Horses Collars & Leads | Luxury Webbing Collars & Leads


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Would the collar addicts be interested in a St Georges Day collar?

Or an American flag style collar?

This is the American one - M2M posted it last night and I mentioned St George's Day is next week so I think she'll be doing one to celebrate being British.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Many tears ONLINE shop has collars!

PAH- about £4
wainwrights- £3
leather- £3
others- £2.50
fancy ones- upto £6

they are all lovely x


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Got Quinn a new collar for his birthday back in feb(28th) light blue leather(pleather?) with sparkles from [email protected] (originally £20 down to £5)....found people were happier to say hello, let their dogs say hello/play with him with it on so went back a week later and also got the red velvet version:blush:

Then we were in another [email protected] (we have 3 within 15 min drive) and they had a gold pleather collar with silver bones on it reduced to £5...Kodi already has it so got Quinn it so they match :yesnod:ut:

I may or may not have 3 other collars ordered/on there way for Quinn:crazy:
(but all the above also fit Kodi and Z(some of them):yesnod

Need to load pic of his sparkle collar to pb and fb pic too big


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I love this!

But the dogs have just gotten new collars.. And with these ones, I'd have to have a lead with them.. At the moment I use matching coloured slip leads..

Damn you collar addicts!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> I love this!
> 
> But the dogs have just gotten new collars.. And with these ones, I'd have to have a lead with them.. At the moment I use matching coloured slip leads..
> 
> Damn you collar addicts!


Is that a martingale? Oh now you've made the decision even harder...


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Jessy Paws said:


> I recently made these for my little girl Trixie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the stuff on your website, without sounding stupid, what ages and breeds is it all suitiable for, I like the half check small rope collar, how would they be on marnie and how old would she be before she was ok in then, 8months, a year etc?? xx

I also think the slip lead is nice but are they not rather cruel?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Someone on FB showed me this:

Custom Leather Dog Collars | Embroidered | Sexy Beast Dog Collars

Now I want one each for the dogs..


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> Someone on FB showed me this:
> 
> Custom Leather Dog Collars | Embroidered | Sexy Beast Dog Collars
> 
> Now I want one each for the dogs..


Nah, I don't like those. Phew.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

SLB said:


> Someone on FB showed me this:
> 
> Custom Leather Dog Collars | Embroidered | Sexy Beast Dog Collars
> 
> Now I want one each for the dogs..


I want the skull and cross bones collar ^^''


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Thought I'd bump this up..

I've posted pictures on the forum already but they belong here really.

These 3 are from Indi - dog.


----------



## theWOOFhound (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh dear goodness me! This is about the right thread for me. Collars are SO addictive (and believe me it does not help making them for a living because every time a customer comes up with a nice customisation for me to make I can't resist making one for my boy as well ... Trying to find a few pics .. )


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Thought id bump this 
I have a bad addiction to collars but i must admit my main love at minute are Apples Dublin Eco and her Dr Who one yes i know shes a girl and has Dr who haha blame the OH 

Lola well she has lots of pretty collars but neither ever have enough


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

WHY HAVE I NEVER COME ACROSS THIS THREAD BEFORE?!!! 

Collars are my downfall and I've just started making them (because you can never have enough) 

Here's my most recent bunch:









We









Of course, now my main issue is that I can't stop buying fabric!  
I even bought a load of Harris Tweed to play with :001_unsure:


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Made this for my dog Bo yesterday


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Two things  Is there a reason why I can't see any of the pictures?

Where is the best place to get lightweight harnesses for puppies, with plenty of room for growth?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

This is like the best thread ever. Collar porn :lol:

Just ordered a couple of Tilly-Mint collars for big and small (yet to decide what to get for medium and jr...)
Also couldn't resist one of these - I've asked for it a wee bit below Frodo size to a good few inches inches bigger, so hopefully it'll fit Sam when he's bigger too 












BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Two things  Is there a reason why I can't see any of the pictures?
> 
> Where is the best place to get lightweight harnesses for puppies, with plenty of room for growth?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What style harness are you thinking for what breed?
Indi-Dog does adjustable harnesses


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Ah, pictures now  Apparently BT was having a 'mare in this area. 

I'm just planning ahead really; it will be a harness for a standard schnauzer puppy so I'll have to keep getting new ones as he grows, unless I can find something really adjustable.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Blujay, I LOVE the pawprint one, it'll look fab on Frodo and Sam  How do you make these decisions lol  

Tonight, I don't know if I'm crazy, but I'm going to attempt a Harris Tweed harness for Skip and headcollar for the pony  I bought a metre of Harris Tweed and six labels and I'm so fed up of just staring at it. Sooo, I'm going to attempt to make something


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

No deciding, just buy everything!! 

Good luck with the tweed stuff - dont forget piccies when you are done


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> WHY HAVE I NEVER COME ACROSS THIS THREAD BEFORE?!!!
> 
> Collars are my downfall and I've just started making them (because you can never have enough)
> 
> ...


Do you sell them Lauren? I love the london bus/taxi one


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Do you sell them Lauren? I love the london bus/taxi one


I love that one too 

I've sold a couple, which is nice  The London bus one tends to be the one that everyone loves lol. Especially with the velvet lining 

When I first got it, I wasn't too keen on it but a friend asked me to make collar with it for their dog and that was the result... Now I really like the material. I'm most proud of that one


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have decided to get the London one off Lauren. I haven't bought a collar for a few months now, but couldn't resist that one!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I love the white strawberry collar Lauren. And I just read that you sell them . The blue dot one is nice as well.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for your lovely feedback everyone 

I'm really having fun making them  

VickynHolly, the strawberries are super cute, huh? I also have ribbon with bunting on it which I'm dying to use 

I've just started selling them which is lovely. I'm only a pm away if there's something you'd like


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

double post... Oops! Another gateway error lol.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

At the fun show yesterday there was lots of color stalls and of course I had to buy Inca one, I love this collar so much it's hand made and the lady can make them to any colour or size and there abit different!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Just took me ages to find this lol... Just a bump for when I make more collars later


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok so my collar addiction has just started, personally I blame the lovely Sid at Indi-dog after she produced the Hera & Nyx's first "grown-up" collars . 

I now cant stop looking at new ones, but as I pointed out the OH its better than buying them coats (or "dressing up" as he calls it). Neither pup likes to wear a coat so they are reserved for extreme weather only.

I am a little tempted to have a crack at making one myself :confused1:.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Why are collars so addictive? Getting very excited now as Chevy will soon have another Classet Comforts collar on the way. Its not like she only has one or two collars either, I think this one will be number 10


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Of course, now my main issue is that I can't stop buying fabric!
> I even bought a load of Harris Tweed to play with :001_unsure:


Ooh, when you start with the Harris tweed, please let me know!

Do you do martingale style as well as clip?


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Our latest ones arrived today, photos later.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Geolgrad said:


> Ok so my collar addiction has just started, personally I blame the lovely Sid at Indi-dog after she produced the Hera & Nyx's first "grown-up" collars .
> 
> I now cant stop looking at new ones, but as I pointed out the OH its better than buying them coats (or "dressing up" as he calls it). Neither pup likes to wear a coat so they are reserved for extreme weather only.
> 
> I am a little tempted to have a crack at making one myself :confused1:.


Thats our ribbon


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Thats our ribbon


I know thats where the idea came from  but Im also a geologist who grew up obsessed (still am) with dinosaurs hehe. 
Hera loves it, a bit too much I think as she's becoming a bit of a diva.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BeauNoir said:


> Ooh, when you start with the Harris tweed, please let me know!
> 
> Do you do martingale style as well as clip?


I can do a martingale style as well 

Been working with the Harris Tweed for a couple of days and it looks good  Just have a bit of playing around and work to do to figure out the best way to put the collars together... I didn't realise how thick Harris Tweed is  Now of course, I keep buying different colours lol.

I'll let you know when I perfect it


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Geolgrad said:


> I know thats where the idea came from  but Im also a geologist who grew up obsessed (still am) with dinosaurs hehe.
> Hera loves it, a bit too much I think as she's becoming a bit of a diva.


I'm so glad you said that. I also love all things dinosaur. 
Primark have a pair of dinosaur pyjamas and I was gutted when they didnt have my size!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> I'm so glad you said that. I also love all things dinosaur.
> Primark have a pair of dinosaur pyjamas and I was gutted when they didnt have my size!


Think I'll be popping there at the weekend!! if too small for me will be cut up for doggy t-shirts.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Thanks for your lovely feedback everyone
> 
> I'm really having fun making them
> 
> ...


Sure are.
How much do you sell the collars for?.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Sure are.
> How much do you sell the collars for?.


I'll Pm you


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Another new collar for the Daisy, courtesy of the fabulous Tillymint


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Not been here in ages! I have lots of new designs  I have a little addiction to new fabrics and designs 

Even worse now I can custom print anything on collars like these!





And these are some of my recent faves


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Talking of dinosaurs... I'm sure somebody was  I just did this cute dinosaur hound collar this morning for somebody


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tillymint said:


> Talking of dinosaurs... I'm sure somebody was  I just did this cute dinosaur hound collar this morning for somebody


For Frodo!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

BlueJay said:


> For Frodo!


ooooh! It's cute isn't it 
I do get so confused with people's names on here, then another name on fb groups we are on & then their real name......... so I don't actually know who is who :scared:


----------



## speshul91 (May 8, 2014)

Tilla first collar and harness


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Tillymint said:


> Talking of dinosaurs... I'm sure somebody was  I just did this cute dinosaur hound collar this morning for somebody


 Awesome!!!:thumbup:


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Weezawoo said:


> Not been here in ages! I have lots of new designs  I have a little addiction to new fabrics and designs
> 
> Even worse now I can custom print anything on collars like these!
> 
> ...


Love the powered by tennis balls one. And the sheep one on your website. Both would suit Holly. I think she will be getting both. Then Ted will have to have one .


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tillymint said:


> ooooh! It's cute isn't it
> I do get so confused with people's names on here, then another name on fb groups we are on & then their real name......... so I don't actually know who is who :scared:


Love it 
I'll forgive you


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Weezawoo said:


> Not been here in ages! I have lots of new designs  I have a little addiction to new fabrics and designs
> 
> Even worse now I can custom print anything on collars like these!
> 
> ...


I've PM'ed you


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

So.... Finally started practicing on Harris Tweed.










It's not great, but it's only my second attempt and the only attempt that has resulted in a collar lol. I lined it with tan suede aswell and realised that when sewing the label, use white thread  The blue thread doesn't look great on the white label.

I plan to take the collar apart and keep practicing until I've perfected it


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Won't let me edit my last post 

But I forgot to add... I've only ruined about 30cm of Tweed in the process  I can't help but feel I'm working with woven gold so every bit I ruin or scrap, I almost cry lol!

I so need to get out more


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Must. Resist. Buying. Everything.

I only received the babies new collars just the other day and have already ordered 3 more and am now getting matching tags!

Here is Quinn showing off his new collar:










It is from Boomerjacks, Pixie has the same print in a 1.5" pink.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Baileys new collar from Lauren. Am really impressed! Design is gorgeous, quality is superb and it came very quickly! The charm on it was adorable too!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> So.... Finally started practicing on Harris Tweed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/IMG_0554Small_zpsf1f15b24.jpg.html]

I love ninjas tweed collar I got her at christmas.

I want (*pouty* face) a harness to match


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> [URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/IMG_0554Small_zpsf1f15b24.jpg.html]
> 
> I love ninjas tweed collar I got her at christmas.
> 
> I want (*pouty* face) a harness to match


Skip has that collar, I think. Is it from Muddy Paws?

Was your pouty face need of a matching harness, a challenge?


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Skip has that collar, I think. Is it from Muddy Paws?
> 
> Was your pouty face need of a matching harness, a challenge?


Well maybe once you have mastered all things tweediness


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I have truly indulged Tilly today with a new set for her

I tried something new with her lead which is the double ended semi slip lead I'm always harping on about. Both ends can be used as a handle & the padded end also acts as a "semi" slip lead which I find really handy when I need to get her onlead quickly. ("Semi" slip because it only tightens to a certain point) The something different is the padding - I usually use fleece for the padding handle/slip section, but as it's a bit warm lately I thought I would try doing a quilted cotton version which feels nice 

& then there's the ID tag...well I just had to have it, I'm a bit of a closet ID tag addict, one for every collar 

She has the groomers today so shall be wearing it later


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Here are our new TM collars! :001_wub:

Pretty flowers for the pretty princess!









and dodo's funky dinosaurs! 
(even if he did refuse to pose nicely)

















I think Rory needs a new one now. With a bow tie.

This hound having lark is great fun though - they have all the best collars 
Here is a proper fancy gold silky one we won on a charity auction.
Still refusing to pose










Very much suits Samwise, I think.... even if it is a bit too big 




















Tillymint said:


> Well I have truly indulged Tilly today with a new set for her
> 
> I tried something new with her lead which is the double ended semi slip lead I'm always harping on about. Both ends can be used as a handle & the padded end also acts as a "semi" slip lead which I find really handy when I need to get her onlead quickly. ("Semi" slip because it only tightens to a certain point) The something different is the padding - I usually use fleece for the padding handle/slip section, but as it's a bit warm lately I thought I would try doing a quilted cotton version which feels nice
> 
> ...


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

BlueJay said:


> Here are our new TM collars! :001_wub:
> 
> Pretty flowers for the pretty princess!
> 
> ...


aw they look lovely  I love the silky ones too, very posh!
No the padding is 100% cotton fabric so it shouldn't make for sweaty hands with a lightweight wadding inside.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Hera and Nyx decided that after all the recent rain, a swamp swim was right up their ally. After an inital moan I realised that their collars needed washing too but I had no replacements whilst they dried!! Well after a quick search these were ordered 
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/192846683/cat-and-kitten-collar-skulls?ref=listing-0
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/192881638/cat-and-kitten-collar-pacman?ref=listing-1

Think we'll have to go swamp swimming again sometime :rolleyes5:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

BlueJay said:


>


Very dapper!! love it


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven`t bought any yet. But I do have my list- counted all the ones I like. 30 
I tried narrowing it down, but couldn`t decide. They are all lovely- and I`m ordering a few of them this week 
I`m not beyond hope, am I


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

This is a slight OT so sorry ladies! Just wondering what sewing machines you all use for the collars? My mum tried to get me into sewing when I was about 12-14 but I never got into it back then. Now that I'm finishing with my postgrad I will have more free time and would love to learn to make some collars! So now am looking around if I can find something good without splashing a ridiculous amount of money. I read that some people recommend getting semi industrial machines as they get through webbing much easier?

Back onto our topic though - I'm eagerly waiting for Axel's big boy leather collar and lead to arrive!


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> Well I have truly indulged Tilly today with a new set for her
> 
> I tried something new with her lead which is the double ended semi slip lead I'm always harping on about. Both ends can be used as a handle & the padded end also acts as a "semi" slip lead which I find really handy when I need to get her onlead quickly. ("Semi" slip because it only tightens to a certain point) The something different is the padding - I usually use fleece for the padding handle/slip section, but as it's a bit warm lately I thought I would try doing a quilted cotton version which feels nice
> 
> ...


Today I have attempted to make my first harness being at the beginning of my new business. Seeing this post has shown me how far I have to go and made me want to throw things in the bin. This is geourgeous!!!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Hera has a new collar as the last one's design was wearing off  so got one from https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/DollyCatsBoutique Great for those of you out there with smaller dogs and little puppies.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I want this one!
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...89317439794.-2207520000.1406151206.&source=42


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Look at bailey`s collar! Got at a fun day, for £3.50! Awesome quality too! 
From this wonderful company https://www.facebook.com/FurTasticFashionsByAdele?fref=ts


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I've been playing with more Harris Tweed


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> I've been playing with more Harris Tweed


That's beautiful!!!

Really really nice


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> That's beautiful!!!
> 
> Really really nice


Thank you


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

*bump*
But also I have learned the hard way not to leave collar to dry within reach of Nyx. Instagram
Nyx stole Hera's collar off the radiator then proudly presented the chewed remains to me when I got home. :yikes:OH hadnt noticed that there was a collar missing of the radiator 

Ah well now I have a valid excuse for buying her a new collar


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Geolgrad said:


> *bump*
> But also I have learned the hard way not to leave collar to dry within reach of Nyx. Instagram
> Nyx stole Hera's collar off the radiator then proudly presented the chewed remains to me when I got home. :yikes:OH hadnt noticed that there was a collar missing of the radiator
> 
> Ah well now I have a valid excuse for buying her a new collar


To be fair... it did have pictures of food on 

I need a pointy girl dog :blush:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I've not posted here for a while;

Rosie got this a few weeks ago;



From the set:



From Furtastic Fashions by Adele.

I love me a bit of doggy bling! xx


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

glad this threads back on track


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> To be fair... it did have pictures of food on
> 
> I need a pointy girl dog :blush:


Ooo pretty. I'm thinking of a martingale one collar for Hera since she can slip current one. Just a back up in case harness breaks or slips. Which reminds me, I need to order a double clasp lead for such an occasion. Thank goodness its payday this week


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Two weeks ago Nyx pulled Hera's spare collar off the raidiator (not to self dry collars out of reach of little mouths). Hera decided on Wednesday mornings walk that rolling in something stinky was the best way to start the day  Of course not having a spare collar I decided to take the plunge and make my own.
Instagram Its not perfect but for a first attempt it will do. 
Hera normally runs away if I even think about putting harness and collars on her but she sat next to me while I made it up and seemed to love playing the part of puppy model (shes such a diva princess). She even posed for the photos.

Totally bitten by the collar bug now. Off in search of halloween inspiration now


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

_Holy thread revival, Batman!_

Considering this is one of my favourite baby Frodo pics...










Absolutely couldn't resist this one :crazy:
Proper loving it!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Halloween Collars...
I have a little offer on the FB page this evening, there are currently 3 left (2 large & 1 small)

The spider web collars are £14.99. the slide on bandana is free & the postage is free 



https://www.facebook.com/TillyMintD...0573284379572/506287642808133/?type=1&theater


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

After failing to convince myself not to get Halloween collars as I don't even celebrate Halloween, I have bought a Halloween collar and bandana due to come this weekend


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks familiar fabric


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Jason's in need of a new beach collar... He's currently using a Rogz which after nearly 5 years is starting to wear thin...
Any recommendations for a collar that would put up with daily dunks in the sea...?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> Jason's in need of a new beach collar... He's currently using a Rogz which after nearly 5 years is starting to wear thin...
> Any recommendations for a collar that would put up with daily dunks in the sea...?


The only thing I've found that works well with regular sea swimming, is webbing and plastic buckles.

You can get nice bright colours of webbing


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> Jason's in need of a new beach collar... He's currently using a Rogz which after nearly 5 years is starting to wear thin...
> Any recommendations for a collar that would put up with daily dunks in the sea...?


Dublin Dog ones?
Dublin Dog | Pet Runway

Or biothene 
Heim BioThane® Collar - Orange | Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> The only thing I've found that works well with regular sea swimming, is webbing and plastic buckles.
> 
> You can get nice bright colours of webbing


That's what I was thinking... I rinse it in warm water and put it on the radiator when we get back... But it still ends up stiff as a board after a few weeks and needs a spin in the machine... 
Might just relegate his every day Rogz to his new beach collar and buy him a nice posh new one for everyday wear...


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Willow wears her dublin collar for swimming  
Fabulous

Dublin Dog Collars | Pet365.co.uk


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

I do like the look of the Dublin dog ones...
But £19...? 
Reckon I could get away with telling the OH they are only £9...?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> I do like the look of the Dublin dog ones...
> But £19...?
> Reckon I could get away with telling the OH they are only £9...?


My friend's dog wears a Dublin collar... It's fab! And almost two years old now... It can be a £9 investment


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

Squeeze said:


> I do like the look of the Dublin dog ones...
> But £19...?
> Reckon I could get away with telling the OH they are only £9...?


We have Dublin Dog collars and love them. Had them since June and they're good as new. Fabric or leather ones have frayed, scratched or discoloured. I have one dog that likes to swamp dive and her collar is always fresh. The other likes to poo roll and just needs his collar rinsing when we get home. Well worth the money as I think they'll last a long time and always look smart.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Squeeze said:


> Jason's in need of a new beach collar... He's currently using a Rogz which after nearly 5 years is starting to wear thin...
> Any recommendations for a collar that would put up with daily dunks in the sea...?


Jason...? Who on earth is Jason...? 
Lol silly auto correct...! :lol:


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

I was recently asked to make a collar for a friend's labradors (7 month old and 5 year old) as she wanted new collars but couldnt find any that she liked. They needed to be hard wearing as both dogs spend 90% of their time around stable yard or hunting the barns for mickeys (aka mice).
I decided to use a cushion webbing as with some mud tests at home it was the best as not going "crispy", seemed to stay soft all the time. So made up two collars and matching leads (cos it would be rude not to ). 
Two months later, both still going strong. Feeling pretty chuffed with it, so much so I made the terrible two (Hera & Nyx jrt) one each and of course they then needed a halloween collar each. 
Totally bitten by the bug and so far have been commissioned to make collars for three other dogs and christmas collars being requested.  loving it.


----------

